

Feynman's Letter to Wolfram - gruseom
http://lostandcurious.blogspot.com/2007/04/feynmans-letter-to-wolfram.html

======
hhm
Here is the complete thing: <http://elzr.com/posts/wolfram-feynman> (including
the original letter that Feynman was replying to)

~~~
gruseom
Oh, that's much better. Thanks. Funny that all my Googling only dredged up
that barely legible photo.

------
bootload
Great find. There's quite a few things that are useful. Take for instance this
quote ...

_"... One of the things he often said was that "peace of mind is the most
important prerequisite for creative work." And he thought one should do
everything one could to achieve that. And he thought that meant, among other
things, that one should always stay away from anything worldly, like
management. ..."_

The reason for this is thinking under stress is quite difficult and anything
you can do to reduce it allows more thinking time.

    
    
        Q: Is a startup environment toxic for thinking?
    

So it's not surprising prime hacking time might be after hours in a room with
the door locked away from distractions such as noise, offices and other
people.

------
ivankirigin
Note the assumption at the end that you can't find love with someone with
technical prowess.

~~~
damien
Or that you wouldn't want to.

------
edgeztv
Here's the letter on Google Books:
[http://books.google.com/books?id=HpgNSVS6fUYC&pg=PA390&#...</a>

------
ntoshev
Well, Wolfram did create his own successful company, presumably working with
other people, so this advice didn't turn out quite right.

